# AKC registered German shorthaired pups



## andersensara (Aug 7, 2017)

I have three black AKC registered German shorthaired pups left. Two females and one male. They come from excellent bloodlines and will be great dogs. I have both parents on site so you are welcome to come and look. They are ready now to start training. 

Please call or text with any questions 2083392773. I'm asking $800 for the females and $750 for the male.


----------

